
With a Net Worth of $950M, Why Does Jerry Seinfeld Still Work So Hard? - wallflower
https://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/with-a-net-worth-of-950-million-why-is-jerry-seinfeld-still-grinding-his-response-is-a-master-class-in-achieving-incredible-and-lasting-success.html
======
mswehli
So he can get a car with doors that go up like this

